# JTable in NetBeans



## knopper (14. Mai 2004)

Hallo,

Ich habe eine JTable erstellt, aber wieso kann ich "rowCount" ändern ? ( Die Anzahl der Reihe ist immer  4)
Ich kann nur "rownHigh" ändern

Gruss


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (14. Mai 2004)

Vielleicht erstmal zur Erklärung:

rowHeight ist die Zeilenhöhe, die an der Darstellung, also der JTable hängt.

rowCount (Anzahl der Datensätze) hängt dagegen mit dem tableModel zusammen, welches Datenquelle für die JTable ist.


----------



## knopper (14. Mai 2004)

Ja, danke,
aber wieso kann ich die Datensätzeanhzahl nicht ändern ?


----------



## L-ectron-X (14. Mai 2004)

Kannst Du alles machen! :wink:
Normalerweise lässt Du die Zeilenanzahl dynamisch mit den Einträgen wachsen. Du kannst aber auch schon die Anzahl der Zeilen und Spalten voreinstellen.
Klicke dazu in der Form-Ansicht von NetBeans auf Deine JTable, oder im "Inspector" auf den Eintrag Deiner JTable.
Gehe nun in den Properties-Dialog und suche nach dem Eintrag "model".
Klicke in der Zeile von "model" auf den kleinen Button, der mit "..." beschriftet ist.
Nun öffnet sich ein Dialog, der den Zugriff auf das verwendete DefaultTableModel erlaubt.
Dort kannst Du nun die Anzahl der Spalten und Zeilen, die Überschriften der Spalten und noch einige andere Sachen verändern.


----------

